# C2Motorsports 2.5L SRI: Significant Gains For Your N/A OR FI Project



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

C2Motorsports may be known for our software and hardware geared towards those going forced induction but we have definitely not forgotten about those looking to make good power on a naturally aspirated motor!

The C2Motorsports 2.5L Short Runner Intake has been specially engineered to fit the Mk5 2.5L motor with no extra modification and give significant results for both Naturally Aspirated and Forced Induction applications. When the SRI is coupled with the appropriate software, you will be pleasantly surprised at the amount of power gain experienced whether you have a turbo or not. 

-100% NO MODIFICATION bolt-on design 
-TB retains OEM location for intake compatibility
-Reuse factory fuel rail and injectors
-Reuse factory mounting bolts
-Reuse factory intake gaskets
-Reuse factory throttle body gaskets
-Supplied throttle body bolts
-Supplied vacuum fittings

**Dyno proven 200whp capable**




























As always, if you purchase the SRI specific software at the same time as the SRI, we will knock $100 off the price of software!

If you have any questions about the 2.5L SRI, you can call 502-895-3660 or email to [email protected]


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

Have had mine for a week now and am in love :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Good to hear!! :thumbup:

All of our SRI customers are beyond happy....


----------



## turboniumboost (Feb 3, 2011)

im confused. I thought the 207hp was a UM manifold with C2 software? I was under the impression there still was no dyno of C2/C2?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

turboniumboost said:


> im confused. I thought the 207hp was a UM manifold with C2 software? I was under the impression there still was no dyno of C2/C2?


lol, :thumbup:

nice to know i'm not the only one "caring" about the lack of dyno support... and tired of the "_+200 whp *capable*_"


----------



## turboniumboost (Feb 3, 2011)

there are the different combinations which have done 200whp+ UM mani/UM ecu, UM mani/C2 software, C2 mani/UM software.

So the C2/C2 combo should do 200whp+ but just odd that there was no dyno as of yesterday that im still aware of and there is now a claim or 207 which is the same that the white rabbit did which was UM mani.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

facts are...so no guessing needed

-white road race 207whp rabbit was UM sri and C2 tune-headerr, test pipe, cat back, underdrive pulley,cai and L+B clutch and flywheel
-olivers was 202whp with a C2 SRI with a UM tune, cai, header and full exhaust
-taylors was a 198whp with UM sri and UM tune, but then lost a TON of power when exhaust was installed and REdyno'd at the same place, not sure what this car did honestly.
- in two weeks we are installing a C2 sri and a C2 tune and a high flow cat in the morning....dynoing at the SAME dyno as the white rabbit in the afternoon. straight C2/C2 numbers WILL be posted then.

all in all. a SRI and tune can get you to the 200whp mark.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> and tired of the "_+200 whp *capable*_"





nothing-leaves-stock said:


> facts are...so no guessing needed
> 
> -white road race 207whp rabbit was UM sri and C2 tune-headerr, test pipe, cat back, underdrive pulley,cai and L+B clutch and flywheel
> -olivers was 202whp with a C2 SRI with a UM tune, cai, header and full exhaust
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Someone help me get tuned and you can have C2/C2/header dyno.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

I've had this SRI and tune since it's launch last fall and all I can say is I'm nothing but impressed! It has a TON of power from 3.5K all the way to the 7250RPM limiter and has plenty of power to get out of its way around the city in the low rev range. I have yet to get it dyno'd but it is such a significant change from stock I have absolutely no doubt it is in the 200WHP neighborhood. My current setup is a C2 SRI, C2 SRI tune, gutted stock exhaust running stock cat and resonator (very loud btw), and a neuspeed intake.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Rabbit_2.5 said:


> I've had this SRI and tune since it's launch last fall and all I can say is I'm nothing but impressed! It has a TON of power from 3.5K all the way to the 7250RPM limiter and has plenty of power to get out of its way around the city in the low rev range. I have yet to get it dyno'd but it is such a significant change from stock I have absolutely no doubt it is in the 200WHP neighborhood. My current setup is a C2 SRI, C2 SRI tune, gutted stock exhaust running stock cat and resonator (very loud btw), and a neuspeed intake.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## turboniumboost (Feb 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> **On a naturally aspirated 2.5L *with our SRI intake*, software, cold air intake, headers and exhaust, our test Rabbit put down an impressive* 207 whp*.**





nothing-leaves-stock said:


> facts are...so no guessing needed
> 
> -white road race 207whp rabbit was UM sri and C2 tune-headerr, test pipe, cat back, underdrive pulley,cai and L+B clutch and flywheel
> 
> ...


I agree 100% that any combination of the SRI software will be at the 200whp range but why claim something(as trivial is it is) that is not true or with your parts. 


BTW I own a C2 manifold, haven't installed it yet, but am confident it will make power, just seems sketchy when someone claims something that isn't true or hasn't happened yet. Makes me think danny is trying to fool someone or isn't paying attention to this community as it been known for months there are no C2/C2 numbers and 207whp was with a UM mani, and with all the conflict between the 2 it makes him look like he is putting his foot in his mouth and even after being given the proper info still hasn't removed it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

turboniumboost said:


> I agree 100% that any combination of the SRI software will be at the 200whp range but why claim something(as trivial is it is) that is not true or with your parts.
> 
> 
> BTW I own a C2 manifold, haven't installed it yet, but am confident it will make power, just seems sketchy when someone claims something that isn't true or hasn't happened yet. Makes me think danny is trying to fool someone or isn't paying attention to this community as it been known for months there are no C2/C2 numbers and 207whp was with a UM mani, and with all the conflict between the 2 it makes him look like he is putting his foot in his mouth and even after being given the proper info still hasn't removed it lol


I said "OUR short runner and software", not "our SRI and our software"... I apologize if it was mistyped or misconstrued... It wasnt my intention to claim something we all know hasnt happened just yet lol. I am well aware of the current situation in regards to Dyno sheets and setups . 

Needless to say, our SRI with someone else's software made over 200 wheel and someone else's SRI with our software made over 200 wheel. 

NLS should have dyno sheets in the near future for C2/C2 :thumbup:


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

im lookin at a test pipe currently... seeing how much it will be so it will c2/c2 with or with a pipe...


----------



## turboniumboost (Feb 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I said "OUR short runner and software", not "our SRI and our software"... I apologize if it was mistyped or misconstrued... It wasnt my intention to claim something we all know hasnt happened just yet lol. I am well aware of the current situation in regards to Dyno sheets and setups .


Not trying to be a jerk but you either are not aware 

OR 

Are still misreading your own post as YOUR manifold didnt do 207hp, that was a UM manifold. I know its trivial but you keep getting it backwards, its not that difficult to figure out lol

YOUR SRI did i think it was 202hp. Again this is minor but is odd to me when the number posted is with another companies SRI(considering this thread is for the manifold not the software). You should simply change it to 200whp capable or something along those lines.


----------



## nightshift1963 (Jun 20, 2011)

turboniumboost said:


> Not trying to be a jerk but you either are not aware
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


dude seriously. from one troll to another. just quit and GTFO.
you say you own a c2 manifold but havent installed it yet. why would you buy something from the company who you just said is a shady business.

i think we all get the point that there is no dyno. if you are so eager for some proven facts. your the idiot who bought the damn thing. so why dont you fully commit and install that thing then dyno it. /problem

at least this company makes an SRI. one out of 2 companies. like other ppl said dont ruin whats going good right now for the 2.5l.
dont burn your bridges
:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Agreed.. even i stopped asking for the dyno sheet. It should arrive within the next month or so.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I know that the lack of dyno sheets is a deal killer for most, but I agree with nightshift (God, I can't be lieve I just said that). Ture, its taken an abnormal amount of time for a C2/C2 dyno run. True, it seems like there is something to hide. But at least they are making products for our engine. 

Personally, I am going with the C2 mani for the pure fact that a UM/UM setup isnt worth the extra 400 bucks for 4 or so more horse power. Plus, it looks better IMO because it's proportional to the rest of the bay (my opinion, respect it).

Thanks to C2 for at their patience with the community and for not saying Fcuk it and just stopping all development. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

turboniumboost said:


> Not trying to be a jerk but you either are not aware
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


UM/C2 = 207hp
C2/UM = 202hp

Numbers are there. If there is a mistake, let me know and I can fix it, no problem. When I typed this out I was going through all the dynos in my head (4 or so different ones i believe) and mistyped it. If you would like a formal apology with C2 letterhead, I can do that  Post is fixed. Once again, apologies and thanks for letting me know of the mistake. 



thygreyt said:


> Agreed.. even i stopped asking for the dyno sheet. It should arrive within the next month or so.


We will have a dyno in house within 2-3 weeks. In the past we have offered to pay IN FULL for other people to get their car dyno'd where they could and we haven't been able to get a commitment yet. Josh may have one dyno'd as early as next week so stay tuned :thumbup: 



itskohler said:


> I know that the lack of dyno sheets is a deal killer for most, but I agree with nightshift (God, I can't be lieve I just said that). Ture, its taken an abnormal amount of time for a C2/C2 dyno run. True, it seems like there is something to hide. But at least they are making products for our engine.
> 
> Personally, I am going with the C2 mani for the pure fact that a UM/UM setup isnt worth the extra 400 bucks for 4 or so more horse power. Plus, it looks better IMO because it's proportional to the rest of the bay (my opinion, respect it).
> 
> Thanks to C2 for at their patience with the community and for not saying Fcuk it and just stopping all development. :thumbup:


Like I said above, we are aware and have TRIED lol... Once we get this in-house dyno, we'll be making it RAIN dyno sheets :laugh:

Thanks again for the support. :beer: Sometimes it does get exhausting seeing more muckraking against other companies on this site than just positive reviews by consumers for companies they prefer. Hopefully things change and reviews are informative, knowledgeable and dont have to say anything bad about other companies to prove their point. :thumbup:


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

that offer to pay to dyno still stand??? im joshs install


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

define your self said:


> that offer to pay to dyno still stand??? im joshs install


x2

Danny like I was telling you yesterday I plan on doing a dyno if you are willing to help out with the cost still I could get it done sooner.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Just got back from a short test drive after getting my ecu back from C2 with the sri and file first impression with C2 mani is  wow! I really wish the roads arent all snowy/slushy I was only able to do a couple of short pulls in second on clearer parts of the road and all the car wanted to do was to GO.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

vwluger22 said:


> x2
> 
> Danny like I was telling you yesterday I plan on doing a dyno if you are willing to help out with the cost still I could get it done sooner.


Please do...Please


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> Just got back from a short test drive after getting my ecu back from C2 with the sri and file first impression with C2 mani is  wow! I really wish the roads arent all snowy/slushy I was only able to do a couple of short pulls in second on clearer parts of the road and all the car wanted to do was to GO.


are you c2 chipped?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

yup


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

itskohler said:


> Please do...Please


They havent gotten back to me so I guess thats a no?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> They havent gotten back to me so I guess thats a no?


Hey buddy, sorry about that... I was looking at the wrong thread and didnt see these replies lol.

We will have a dyno in house here soon so the offer as of right now is withdrawn because we can do it here whereas before, we couldnt.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ... as of right now is withdrawn because we can do it here whereas before, we couldnt.


 ouch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> ouch.




We paid quite a bit for the dyno and we intend to use it... we're gonna dyno everything we have


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We paid quite a bit for the dyno and we intend to use it... we're gonna dyno everything we have


Something tells me you guys are gonna have lots of fun with that nice new equipment! Including throwing dyno charts on all the "prove it" threads all over Vortex too :laugh:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We paid quite a bit for the dyno and we intend to use it... we're gonna dyno everything we have


 It just sucked for the 2 that thought they were getting free runs, but whatever. If someone really wants a few pulls they will fork up the cash.


GTACanuck said:


> Something tells me you guys are gonna have lots of fun with that nice new equipment! Including throwing dyno charts on all the "prove it" threads all over Vortex too :laugh:


 Haha, I can't wait to see those posts. Only thing I am wondering is if the edition of the headers will add or subtract from the numbers posted. I know it says 204(I think?) but I have seen proven dynos that state otherwise with all SRIs... Hoping that isn't the case as to why we haven't seen any dynos yet.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I plan pn getting one done either way so it doesnt matter it would of been nice to have it paid for but its all good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> It just sucked for the 2 that thought they were getting free runs, but whatever. If someone really wants a few pulls they will fork up the cash.


Well, it was never really an open offer that we posted everywhere and this was a few months back. We had a guy that offered to get it dyno'd and we wanted numbers so we offered to help offset the cost but he could never nail down a time. No big deal. I mean if we had posted it up in public, i could understand how it would suck for people who knew they could get one and now couldnt.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

vwluger22 said:


> I plan pn getting one done either way so it doesnt matter it would of been nice to have it paid for but its all good.


 Thats the spirit! :thumbup:


[email protected] said:


> Well, it was never really an open offer that we posted everywhere and this was a few months back. We had a guy that offered to get it dyno'd and we wanted numbers so we offered to help offset the cost but he could never nail down a time. No big deal. I mean if we had posted it up in public, i could understand how it would suck for people who knew they could get one and now couldnt.


 I agree, I just meant for the 2 that did take up on it. Either way, dyno or not, your SRI is what I am going with, as anything is better than the stock one. It fits what my overall goal is. :thumbup::thumbup:

Like its been said, I can't wait until you have your dyno up and running. The haters gonna hate, but the addition of on the fly dyno charts should shut most of them up. :thumbup:


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> -taylors was a 198whp with UM sri and UM tune, but then lost a TON of power when exhaust was installed...




So this car with stock exhaust made 198 whp then LOST hp with the addition of an aftermarket header and exhaust system? That's a scary thought. Anyone know why this would be? I have both the SRI and a header back system on order and would be pretty disappointed to pay more to get less hp. Only reason I'm doing exhaust is for the few extra ponies. Don't really care for the extra noise personally...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

WhiteBeanMKV said:


> So this car with stock exhaust made 198 whp then LOST hp with the addition of an aftermarket header and exhaust system? That's a scary thought. Anyone know why this would be? I have both the SRI and a header back system on order and would be pretty disappointed to pay more to get less hp. Only reason I'm doing exhaust is for the few extra ponies. Don't really care for the extra noise personally...


I would say lack of back pressure would be a good guess. Hopefully this spring I will be getting the car on a dyno with BSH intake/C2 sri/C2 tune/eurojet header highflow cat/stock exhaust.


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

I too went with eurojet, 2.5" system. Keeping stock catalytic converter. I have a Carbonio CAI. Hopefully they were running a 3" system as that'd be an easy answer for the loss in power.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

That car also has the UM SRI I think and not the C2 that could be a factor but idk about that. Every car is different and we had seen that in another thread of dynos this past week.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

WhiteBeanMKV said:


> I too went with eurojet, 2.5" system. Keeping stock catalytic converter. I have a Carbonio CAI. Hopefully they were running a 3" system as that'd be an easy answer for the loss in power.


If I remember correctly he's running the eurojet 2.5" exhaust


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

Not cool... I guess I'll see what happens. Now I'm thinkin keep stock exhaust and just do sri/tune.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

none or low back pressure can kill a lot of power on NA.
not 2-5 whp...like 10-20whp at times...

my personal car when testing dropped 28whp when we did a SUPER high flow 2.5'' exhaust with no cat and header...swapped it a 2 muffler setup and gained it back...


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

So does an EJ header, stock cat, and 2.5 inch EJ catback sound like a safe bet with the sri/tune?

Also, after my install I can promise a posted dyno run. Hopefully it'll help a lot of others out there with the same questions I have. Just gotta find a shop with a dyno in Jacksonville. Shouldn't be too hard...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

EJ header and a stock cat won't fit together....you'd have to cut and weld the stock cat to fit.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> EJ header and a stock cat won't fit together....you'd have to cut and weld the stock cat to fit.


This. Gotta build a custom mid-pipe.


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

There's a handy piece of info I've never see stated anywhere the headers are sold :/
I'm glad I ask so many questions here...


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Tough crowd...:facepalm:


----------



## twotech (Dec 11, 2011)

Might be a bit off the thread topic but can anyone recommend a good shop to get the C2 SRI/C2 Tune done in the Staten Island, NY area? 

Also, I currently have 57K on a 2006 Jetta and its a daily driver, doing about 17K early. How could this tune impact the reliability of the car? 

Thanks


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we are near allentown pa. about 60 miles? south of you, down RT78 
you can purchase the SRI thru us, have us install it here and do the SRI tune for you all in one stop! 
the SRI and tune will be no issue for reliability at all. 
contact us if your interested! 
610-282-5487 
[email protected] 

thanks, josh


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

itskohler said:


> I know that the lack of dyno sheets is a deal killer for most, but I agree with nightshift (God, I can't be lieve I just said that). Ture, its taken an abnormal amount of time for a C2/C2 dyno run. True, it seems like there is something to hide. But at least they are making products for our engine.
> 
> Personally, I am going with the C2 mani for the pure fact that a UM/UM setup isnt worth the extra 400 bucks for 4 or so more horse power. Plus, it looks better IMO because it's proportional to the rest of the bay (my opinion, respect it).
> 
> Thanks to C2 for at their patience with the community and for not saying Fcuk it and just stopping all development. :thumbup:


 Not worth the extra $300 ($999 for C2 and $1299 for UM) but yet you have to pay around $425 for a catch can with the C2 manifold? :screwy:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I totally agree. I am going with C2 when the time is right for me to pull the trigger.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you dont NEED a catch can....


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> you dont NEED a catch can....


 And the alternative is... letting the oil drip on the ground?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

it doesn't.... why do i know? have done a bunch that way with the C2 AND UM.(why um's too? the hose collapes shut under vacuum and doesn't work as it should unless you hard line it...) 

its NOT needed, yet you CAN use a can on either. 
UM's just has a hole tapped in the intake. you COULD do the same to the C2's NO differnce there. 

but all in all..you do not need it....oil doesn't drip on the ground with OEM valve cover.


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> it doesn't.... why do i know? have done a bunch that way with the C2 AND UM.(why um's too? the hose collapes shut under vacuum and doesn't work as it should unless you hard line it...)
> 
> its NOT needed, yet you CAN use a can on either.
> UM's just has a hole tapped in the intake. you COULD do the same to the C2's NO differnce there.
> ...


 Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i have a build thread on 2 already or more...:sly: 
C2- how to instal a C2 intake. 
um- NLS road racer 

plenty of pictures and info in both threads and other have done the saem with no issues... 
and most we have done.... people daily drive them....


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

So a "down draft pipe" which goes from the OEM PCV valve to underneath the car does not drip oil? :facepalm:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

correct on the oem VC NOT aftermarket....i know from experience...not guessing or internet myths.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Castlesofsand said:


> So a "down draft pipe" which goes from the OEM PCV valve to underneath the car does not drip oil? :facepalm:


 In my experience with the eh valve cover, a 1st run cover:
I have it set up as a downdraft, and I haven't leaked a single drop of oil.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

good! thanks fred.


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

Good to know... so maybe i can save the $300 and go with C2. Now... which software to use... 

/canOfWorms


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Castlesofsand said:


> So a "down draft pipe" which goes from the OEM PCV valve to underneath the car does not drip oil? :facepalm:


 btw, why are you acting out? 

no one here is an ass... dont be the first one. 

we are all trying to help, if you know so much then dont ask and simply go away.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:laugh: 
"looks" new here. all the questions have been answered before BUT i will gladly answer again...if people wish to listen


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> :laugh:
> "looks" new here. all the questions have been answered before BUT i will gladly answer again...if people wish to listen


 what a nice guy you are :laugh:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Nightshift, IS THAT YOU!?!?! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Castlesofsand said:


> Now... which software to use...


 
Where's my boy Fred? 

*ding, ding* 

ROUND 1! 

:laugh: 


(we will have a dyno soon of C2/C2 :thumbup


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

fred's a good guy today...all his post are swell :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> fred's a good guy today...all his post are swell :beer:


 lol... i tend to behave... sometimes...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Where's my boy Fred?
> 
> *ding, ding*
> 
> ...


 to keep up with my behavior: 

software is a personal and a complicated decision, sometimes. 

poeple chose based on price, or reviews, or avaibility, or closeness to dealer, etc. 

lets start simple: 
what are you looking for? 
would you be willing to ship your ecu? 
how far do you want to take the car? (power goals) 
and... um...do you see yourself going outside the norm? making custom things and rare mods?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> lol... i tend to behave... *FEW*times...


 :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> :beer:


 regardless... i'm not ALWAYS hating, thats the point.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Been running a down draft tube since the end of Febuary. Its been working fine for me and I guess some might consider this a down side but I get a little extra smell from the engine (unburnt fuel smell). I will note that I have the tube ran to just after the cat at the brace down there.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

vwluger22 said:


> Been running a down draft tube since the end of Febuary. Its been working fine for me and I guess some might consider this a down side but I get a little extra smell from the engine (unburnt fuel smell). I will note that I have the tube ran to just after the cat at the brace down there.


 I have buddies that have run a PCV hose into the exhaust on old school muscle cars - it could be an option.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

M3NTAL Kev said:


> I have buddies that have run a PCV hose into the exhaust on old school muscle cars - it could be an option.


 i had it that way. 

the 2.5L flows too much, and therefore creates a LOT of vacuum. i was burning (on the exhaust, due to the vacuum) about 1qt of oil every 1k miles... or more if i did more city driving. 

i tried it with a check valve (to create more restriction) and wothout it. both ways it sucked a LOT of oil. 

the best way so far has been the downdraft.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

thygreyt said:


> i had it that way.
> 
> the 2.5L flows too much, and therefore creates a LOT of vacuum. i was burning (on the exhaust, due to the vacuum) about 1qt of oil every 1k miles... or more if i did more city driving.
> 
> ...


 Good to know. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

our lilttle 5 cyl freak is awesome. lol. 

the flow is incredible... and that was PRIOR to the SRI being on.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Some shininess. Just the first stage of polishing


----------



## ttracing83 (Jan 12, 2009)

@ C2: Any plans for 2012 Jetta fitment?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

ttracing83 said:


> @ C2: Any plans for 2012 Jetta fitment?


Look at the last two pictures on THIS PAGE and it should answer your question... We haven't test fitted it yet on a 2012 (because we don't have one at our disposal yet) but it appears as if the engine is basically the same so I don't anticipate any fitment issues outside of the ones near the runner on the very left.

:thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

unless it has a power steering pump. then there is an issue. if not, SHOULD be 100% the same.


----------



## ttracing83 (Jan 12, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> unless it has a power steering pump. then there is an issue. if not, SHOULD be 100% the same.


The power steering pump I think can be easily relocated.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:sly: maybe


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

Been away a while... Saw this thread and thought I'd comment. 

I didn't route the valve cover vent under the car yet, and it stinks. In stop and go driving or when I'm sitting at a red light the cabin stinks. 

I bought some tubing and hose clamps from discount, they're pending install. I'm expecting the oil to destroy the hose pretty quickly but I don't have a better solution yet. I'm open to DIY suggestions.

I don't see a oil residue on the engine and there is no oil anywhere, definitely no dripping. Recently I checked my oil on a long road trip and when I popped my hood I saw "steam" coming from the vent. When I install the hose I'll post pics.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

WhiteBeanMKV said:


> Been away a while... Saw this thread and thought I'd comment.
> 
> I didn't route the valve cover vent under the car yet, and it stinks. In stop and go driving or when I'm sitting at a red light the cabin stinks.
> 
> ...


I have a Seamless Aluminum valve cover but the issues are the same. It will start with just the vapor coming out, which is really a very fine oil mist. It will eventually start collecting bits of dust. Soon there will be this small spot that will get larger and larger until you hose it off with some type of degreaser and the process will start all over again... I put a small oil (mini air cleaner) vent filter.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

WhiteBeanMKV said:


> Been away a while... Saw this thread and thought I'd comment.
> 
> I didn't route the valve cover vent under the car yet, and it stinks. In stop and go driving or when I'm sitting at a red light the cabin stinks.
> 
> ...





darkk said:


> I have a Seamless Aluminum valve cover but the issues are the same. It will start with just the vapor coming out, which is really a very fine oil mist. It will eventually start collecting bits of dust. Soon there will be this small spot that will get larger and larger until you hose it off with some type of degreaser and the process will start all over again... I put a small oil (mini air cleaner) vent filter.


what VC are you running white bean?


nickbeezy said:


> quick video for those who are curious. here you can see the vc venting the vapors.


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

Stock. I'm done throwing money at the rabbit. I feel mine has reached its full potential. I'm planning on making the custom rubber tube to vent to the ground and replacing the hose every 6 months or so at around $5 each time.

Edit: I don't mind having to clean the engine as I do that regularly anyway. I don't like the smell in the cabin.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

First mistake: Thinking you are done modding. That will never stop, haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> First mistake: Thinking you are done modding. That will never stop, haha.


I live my life a quarter mile at a time....... so in 5 minute blocks.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

itskohler said:


> First mistake: Thinking you are done modding. That will never stop, haha.


Not done modding... Done modding the rabbit.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

What did you get?!


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

Nothing yet... Started my weekend warrior fund though.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

TURBO


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

Grzegorzp said:


> Could someone post dyno with this manifold vs stock?


If your engine is compatible and you have electric steering, performancebyie.com sells an SRI and their Dyno shows 215 BHP. Stock is 170 BHP. Contact them to find out more.


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

Grzegorzp said:


> I have their stage 2 and its slower than stock. It has les torque and just 20hp more but it's over 6000rpm so the losses are so big that stock 170hp on 5000 are faster than EI stage 2 190hp at 7500


Please clarify:
Which 2.5 engine do you have?
Whose stage 2 tune do you have?
Do you have a SRI manifold?
What did you use to measure the decrease in TQ and increase in HP?


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

Grzegorzp said:


> SRI and CAI from Integrated Engineering
> Dyno made on DYNOPROJECT dyno machine so no doubts its precision is 0.1KM


What did IE say when you told them this?


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

Grzegorzp said:


> That on their engine it give gains but they can't guaranty anything. I can see that no one properly dyno before and after SRI and all IE mods - so I think their products doesn't give performance it just give lauder intake
> 
> I went back to stock and car is faster 🤷‍♂️


I am surprised that is all they said and surprised that you accepted that response after spending around $1500 and the time to install it.

What are you going to do with the intake now?


----------

